# ZooMed for Basti Build



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought I would share a few pics of the 18x18x24 ZooMed I just set up. First, I am very happy that ZooMed fixed their latch problem.

I have started using Growstones from my false bottoms. It is very light and so much easier to install than egg crate. There weed guard fabric on top of the Growstones covered by ABG mix with a portion of Flourite substate added to the mix.

Two pieces of cork make up the background. They are slightly overlapped give it a little more dimension. Sphagnum fills in the gaps so frogs can't get trapped behind the cork. This is the third tank I have made like this where I have not glued the cork in place. It is held in by the substrate, the layering of the cork and the branches and other wood in the tank. 

There are two pieces of Malaysian driftwood on the bottom and two ghostwood branches.

Full tank before planting








Bottom








Top









Here is a full tank shot after decorating.
Broms:
2-N. Inca x Fireball
1- N. 'Spaced Out' (very similar to Inca x Fireball in color)
1- N. oleans 'Rubra' x pauciflora
1- N. 'Chiquita Linda'

Orchids:
Bulb. intersitum
Bulb. taiwanense
Pleuro. tribuloides
Salipistele brunnea
Scaph. swertifolium 'purple'
Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes 'red'
Zootrophion serpentinum

Philodendrons:
Philo. sp. 'Panama #5'
Philo sp. 'Ecuador' mini
Philo sp, 'Silver' ?

Begonias
B. prismatocarpa
B. elaeagnifolia
B. U074

Peperomia
Pep. sp. 'Costa Rica'
Pep. angulata

Misc.
Bertolonia maculata










Bottom









Top









The Frogs:

Yellow male from Adam Butt









Probable orange female from my Gold dust pair.

















The frogs have been living together in a tall Rubber Maid container for about 2 mouths. The male calls, but the female just turned 5 months old yesterday. The good news is that he seems to call to her and not "at" her. In addition, there doesn't seem to be any physical aggression at all. I am keeping my fingers crossed, because I think they make a nice pair.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice, the cork bark background is my favorite. It looks awesome.

Adam


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

looking good as always!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

The viv looks really good, I have become a big fan of the cork backgrounds. I really like that yellow male, compared to the red. I have been wanting to get a red female to add to my pair but now I think I might want yellow!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hard to find a Basti pair here! Here seem to be heavily male. If not, Basti would be on top of my wishlist. I love your viv and your frogs! Congrats


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

What latch problem are you referring to? I have 9 Zoo Meds and don't have any latch problems.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

On my Zoo Meds I have a latch problem too. The latch gets stuck in the open position. They do not always spring back. I almost lost a Basti pair to it.

Nice viv BTW.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> What latch problem are you referring to? I have 9 Zoo Meds and don't have any latch problems.


I thought the latch problem on the original ZooMeds was common knowledge. The spring was too tight and over time the handle would no longer push the post all the way down so you couldn't open the tank. I have one that the handle broke off, so I just took the whole assembly out and just keep it shut with a cotter pin. On the other old one, I have to slide a knife blade under the door and push down the post to open it. They used to send you a new assembly if you wrote to them, but I don't know if I can change it out with frogs in the tank, plus it's probably been too long at this point.

The new one I have works great so far.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Hard to find a Basti pair here! Here seem to be heavily male. If not, Basti would be on top of my wishlist. I love your viv and your frogs! Congrats


We have that problem too. The yellow male was purchased as a female. He fooled me and the very experienced person I bought him from.  
I am keeping my fingers crossed that the orange one will indeed turn out to be a female.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I like it. The cork really helps add dimension to the vivarium and gives a great place to mount your broms


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll echo the same sentiments of others. The cork background really sets the tank off. Love it!

Robert


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm usually not a big fan of tanks without backgrounds, but this one I like a lot!
I'll save the images in my "inspiration folder"

Edit: And the yellow frog is a real looker too.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Sammie said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of tanks without backgrounds, but this one I like a lot!
> I'll save the images in my "inspiration folder"
> 
> Edit: And the yellow frog is a real looker too.


Thanks, I don't think I will quit on the complete backgrounds, but I am starting to like the partial backgrounds as well.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks great Phil! I've been avoiding Zoo Med tanks because all of mine are broken or about to break. I'm also a big fan of cork/wood pieces wedged in place instead of the foam or full background method. Easier to build, easier to tear down if necessary. Hope they end up as a pair. I'd like to get my hands on a stunner like that yellow one!


----------

